# Ventex Watches



## harold (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello,

New here.

Anyone know anything about Ventex watches ? They are not expensive but some are quite nice looking. Not to be confused with Vertex

Thanks


----------



## myitalodisco (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a catalogue with Ventex watches harold! if you want I can to send you this. My email is, [email protected]


----------

